# Boaters on Lower Huron River



## Stryker (Sep 30, 2008)

Elk5012 said:


> Honestly I didn't know the whole river is no wake.


I keep "hearing" that no wake comment too. Where would I find the published version?


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Fishndude said:


> While the river may be No Wake, if I owned property in the river, and my docked boats were being dented as a result of boat wakes, I probably would put out some bumpers on my dock. I'm just saying..........
> I have boated on the Huron just a couple times. No visibility, and I cannot understand why anyone would want to fly up or down that creek. I value my crappy old boat more than that.


 Most all do protect thier boats with bumpers ect..Thing is the water lev can change day to day sometimes up to 3 ft over night.So you have to make adjustments everyday.Denting of the boats is only one point.Another is boat not having there lights on in the morning and evening.Ive seen many boats flying pass me way to close in low light.Steelplugger knows of one accident where a 2 guys was ran over by a boater flying at dusk.No lights on boat that got ran over.Other guy got away.Captains need to always keep an eye out.Once i almost got smoked by a tree coming up the river.I thought it was part of the log jam.I looked back up river and it was 30 ft away and was 30 to 50 long :yikes:.Just be safe is the point .BTW carry something with ya to pick up trash if ya see it.Its pretty nice to see that guys at Ft St Bridge are doing this .Boaters try to grab a bottle while in the river.Anything thats an easy grab.Be Safe ,Mich


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Being a new boater to the huron, it's nice to hear some do's and dont's to make it safe for everyone. Sounds like the river gets it share of boaters. The river hasn't been too kind to give up her fish though


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Michigander1 said:


> Most all do protect thier boats with bumpers ect..Thing is the water lev can change day to day sometimes up to 3 ft over night.So you have to make adjustments everyday.Denting of the boats is only one point.Another is boat not having there lights on in the morning and evening.Ive seen many boats flying pass me way to close in low light.Steelplugger knows of one accident where a 2 guys was ran over by a boater flying at dusk.No lights on boat that got ran over.Other guy got away.Captains need to always keep an eye out.Once i almost got smoked by a tree coming up the river.I thought it was part of the log jam.I looked back up river and it was 30 ft away and was 30 to 50 long :yikes:.Just be safe is the point .BTW carry something with ya to pick up trash if ya see it.Its pretty nice to see that guys at Ft St Bridge are doing this .Boaters try to grab a bottle while in the river.Anything thats an easy grab.Be Safe ,Mich



I know the guys who got run over just before dark. They hollered and waved, and did everything they could to alert the other guy, who was underway at high speed going upstream. He just wasn't paying attention, and hit them amidships, and basically sunk their (very large) drift boat. It would be tough to miss that boat with any light, as it is a white boat. But he did. And the guy who did the hitting took off - although the hittees know exactly who he is, and where he lives on the river. Lots of people know. A police report was filed. The guy who ran into them, and sunk their boat - then took off without bothering to even see if they were okay, is a MORON, and should not be allowed to operate a boat, ever again. Unfortunately that is not my call.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Fishndude said:


> I know the guys who got run over just before dark. They hollered and waved, and did everything they could to alert the other guy, who was underway at high speed going upstream. He just wasn't paying attention, and hit them amidships, and basically sunk their (very large) drift boat. It would be tough to miss that boat with any light, as it is a white boat. But he did. And the guy who did the hitting took off - although the hittees know exactly who he is, and where he lives on the river. Lots of people know. A police report was filed. The guy who ran into them, and sunk their boat - then took off without bothering to even see if they were okay, is a MORON, and should not be allowed to operate a boat, ever again. Unfortunately that is not my call.


 Dont really know many details on what really happen other then what i heard.But i know it did happen from neighbors.Like i said.Just have Respect for others ,Mich


----------



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

Please watch out for people wading! I really don't want to get hit!


----------



## caulfield (May 7, 2004)

I was thinking (based on water conditions) about floating the Huron tomorrow in my drift boat. Figured I'd start at Telegraph and take out at the "launch"near I75. What is the float time for that section and is it big enough for a 14' drift boat? I cross the Huron every day on my way to work but its usaully too dark to see much although I can see that its high right now, just can't tell the color. I'm gonna guess its pretty brown. May just do it as a scouting mission.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

you'd be fine in your drift boat, as far as time, im trying to remember a straight through float time and im thinking it was around 2.5hrs? that was mid summer in the kayak with only stopping for a couple minutes, i would say you can definately make a half day float out of that stretch while fishing it, good luck!


----------

